# in memory of my mom that pass away from cancer



## Juan'Calavera' (Nov 22, 2010)




----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

Clean build, my condolences on your loss


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

sinicle said:


> Clean build, my condolences on your loss


:yessad: X2


----------



## avidinha (Jan 15, 2011)

That came out really nice, I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

sinicle said:


> Clean build, my condolences on your loss


X3 homie


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Blew this up for Jaun, In memory of his mom that pass away from cancer










































:angel:MAY HER MEMORIES LIVE ON MY PRAYERS GO OUT TO YOU & THE FAMILY :angel:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

sinicle said:


> Clean build, my condolences on your loss


X4


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

X5 :angel:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

Juan'Calavera' said:


> View attachment 664619
> View attachment 664620
> View attachment 664621
> View attachment 664622
> ...


 sorry for your loss homie:angel: build is looking real good


----------



## Just*Bill (Jun 23, 2013)

:angel: May she forever live in your heart. Nice tribute.


----------



## Juan'Calavera' (Nov 22, 2010)

thanks guys


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

Juan'Calavera' said:


> View attachment 664619
> View attachment 664620
> View attachment 664621
> View attachment 664622
> ...




Sorry for your lost Juan:angel:


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

I hope you don't mind me posting up my pink Rivi, in dedication to your mom and my mom, she also past away due to cancer 6 years ago


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

My Condolences To You.My Mom Also Passed Away A Month Ago.GOD Bless You and Your Family.Nice Build I'm Sure Your Mom Would Be Real Happy.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

My condolences to you. I lost my mom in 97 to Ovarian Cancer. You never get over it, but it does get easier over time.


----------



## Juan'Calavera' (Nov 22, 2010)

Thanks it not easy she been gone only three months.I started it two day afther she was gone .I came out all right I think.also I don't mind y'all posting y'all pictures.thanks for blowing up my pictures I am new to this its my first post I still don't know all the tricks to the site. I had my profile for some time but never post some thing till now.thanks for the love.


----------



## Juan'Calavera' (Nov 22, 2010)

How do you blew picture let me know so I can get it right next time.


----------



## ~esjmami~ (Apr 25, 2012)

Juan'Calavera' said:


> How do you blew picture let me know so I can get it right next time.


sorry for your guys loss, may ur moms r.i.p. :angel:

you can use imageshack.com.. upload your picture there and then copy and past the forum link and your pics will come out bigger


----------



## Juan'Calavera' (Nov 22, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Pink for those lost to that terrible disease; my wife lost one of her very good friends to it. :angel: I hope and pray that they find a cure.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

Tonioseven said:


> Pink for those lost to that terrible disease; my wife lost one of her very good friends to it. :angel: *I hope and pray that they find a cure*.


not trying to take over this thread but i thought i would share this with you guys. i very much believe there is a cure out there. its the money hungry bastards that keep feeding us BS and make us believe that there isnt. you guys decide for your selves.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

heres another link i found. check it out. some good info. http://phoenixtears.ca/testimonials/


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

That's why we have the "war on drugs" to protect big Phar mac y 's money-collecting interests.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

Tonioseven said:


> That's why we have the "war on drugs" to protect big Phar mac y 's money-collecting interests.


:yessad:


----------



## Juan'Calavera' (Nov 22, 2010)

I hope they do find a cure. Nice ride


----------



## Juan'Calavera' (Nov 22, 2010)

thanks


----------



## Juan'Calavera' (Nov 22, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

Thoughts and prayers my friends. :angel:


----------



## FabianSkillful builder (Jun 8, 2013)

MAZDAT said:


> I hope you don't mind me posting up my pink Rivi, in dedication to your mom and my mom, she also past away due to cancer 6 years ago


Those wire wheels are really nice where can u buy these?


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Juan'Calavera' said:


> View attachment 664619
> View attachment 664620
> View attachment 664621
> View attachment 664622
> ...



My props bro. respect and sympathy!


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

Sorry for your loss bro fuck cancer


----------



## Lowlife ! ! (May 21, 2013)

Nice build Juan, clean paint....I lost my Dad to cancer when i was 12, so i can sympathise with you all who have lost a loved one ..... Im sure your mom would be proud of this, keep building and the pain will pass in time........ Lowlife ! !


----------



## Juan'Calavera' (Nov 22, 2010)

Thanks for the love .I have more model build as soon as I can I will upload them.


----------



## Juan'Calavera' (Nov 22, 2010)

If yall have pink model cars post them.


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

FabianSkillful builder said:


> Those wire wheels are really nice where can u buy these?


These wheels are Mando rings and tires, and Herb deeks centers, hit up Armando FLores on FB


----------



## sandcast (Feb 6, 2011)

Juan, Sorry for your loss. My dad died almost 20 years ago. Sometimes I wish I could talk to him about some things.


----------



## dcntone (Oct 16, 2012)

Juan'Calavera' said:


> View attachment 664619
> View attachment 664620
> View attachment 664621
> View attachment 664622
> ...


my mom just finished her breast cancer treatment...that's tight how u painted it pink...keep yo head up...praying for u


----------



## Juan'Calavera' (Nov 22, 2010)

Thanks guys


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

Im really sorry for ur loss juanito.............stay strong bro


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## Charger_on_22's (May 5, 2009)

I lost my Grandma to breast cancer.


----------



## Juan'Calavera' (Nov 22, 2010)

Sorry y'all lost too. I glad I posted this I kind of helps. So that why I ask if y'all will post more pink models.in memorey of our love ones we lost.once more thanks for y'all love.


----------



## Juan'Calavera' (Nov 22, 2010)

here is another one I build


----------



## Juan'Calavera' (Nov 22, 2010)




----------



## Juan'Calavera' (Nov 22, 2010)

with the left over paint I did this model and I still have more left so I may do more this color


----------



## Juan'Calavera' (Nov 22, 2010)

this one build years back


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

looks better like this juan  :angel:


----------



## Juan'Calavera' (Nov 22, 2010)

other view of it.sorry i still don't know how to blew them up.


----------



## Juan'Calavera' (Nov 22, 2010)

yep .but i still dont know how to blow them up yet.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Juan'Calavera' said:


> yep .but i still dont know how to blow them up yet.


copy image then paste it homie :naughty:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:drama:


----------



## Juan'Calavera' (Nov 22, 2010)

bigdogg323 said:


> copy image then paste it homie :naughty:


 thanks i will try it i have some more to post up.


----------



## Juan'Calavera' (Nov 22, 2010)

bigdogg323 said:


> copy image then paste it homie :naughty:


 try to copy and paste but it still dont work


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Juan..... That Regal is badass! When did you build it?


----------



## Juan'Calavera' (Nov 22, 2010)

i did it like 7 yrs ago or so.


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

Tonioseven said:


> Pink for those lost to that terrible disease; my wife lost one of her very good friends to it. :angel: I hope and pray that they find a cure.


:thumbsup:


----------



## Juan'Calavera' (Nov 22, 2010)

View attachment 667426
here is a nother model i build yrs back.sorry i still can not get blow them up right i tried copy and paste but it did not work.


----------



## Juan'Calavera' (Nov 22, 2010)




----------



## Juan'Calavera' (Nov 22, 2010)




----------



## Juan'Calavera' (Nov 22, 2010)




----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)




----------



## Juan'Calavera' (Nov 22, 2010)

Nice ride


----------



## Boogie04 (Oct 30, 2012)

sorry for your loss hope they god takes care of your loss:angel:


----------



## Juan'Calavera' (Nov 22, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## Juan'Calavera' (Nov 22, 2010)




----------



## Juan'Calavera' (Nov 22, 2010)




----------



## Juan'Calavera' (Nov 22, 2010)




----------



## Juan'Calavera' (Nov 22, 2010)

i did one with the paint i had over from the car i made for my mom.not my style but i think it came out clean


----------



## Juan'Calavera' (Nov 22, 2010)




----------



## Juan'Calavera' (Nov 22, 2010)




----------



## Juan'Calavera' (Nov 22, 2010)




----------



## Juan'Calavera' (Nov 22, 2010)




----------



## Juan'Calavera' (Nov 22, 2010)




----------



## Juan'Calavera' (Nov 22, 2010)




----------



## Juan'Calavera' (Nov 22, 2010)




----------



## Juan'Calavera' (Nov 22, 2010)

since 1995


----------



## Juan'Calavera' (Nov 22, 2010)

since 1995


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## Juan'Calavera' (Nov 22, 2010)




----------



## Juan'Calavera' (Nov 22, 2010)

:angel:


----------



## bichito (Dec 11, 2011)

sorry on your mamitas passing. here's my tribute to pink. que dios los bendiga :angel:


----------



## Juan'Calavera' (Nov 22, 2010)

bichito said:


> sorry on your mamitas passing. here's my tribute to pink. que dios los bendiga :angel:


 thanks


----------



## Juan'Calavera' (Nov 22, 2010)

Nice model car


----------



## 70monte805 (Jun 16, 2010)

im so happy ur all dumbasses .....but you have now brought the TOY BUILDERS BULL SHIT TO THE OT AND NOW THEY WONT LEAVE APPAERANTLY!!! it wont be long til guys say fuck this shit and be out bro!!! PLEASE!!! STOP THE DUMB SHIT...TELL THE OT BITCHES TO BACK OFF YOU AS WELL!!! take the bull shit OUT OF HERE cuzz you guys are killiNg the OFF TOPIC right now!! and makin BIGDOGG OUR PIMP IS A GREAT IDEA !!!! PUT A STOP TO THIS SHIT BRO PLEASE!!!*


----------



## Juan'Calavera' (Nov 22, 2010)

i am not sure what your saying .but i feel i am being disrespected. i did this tread in memory of my mom that past away from cancer and the build i did in her memory. not for people to be negative on here.


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

Juan'Calavera' said:


> i am not sure what your saying .but i feel i am being disrespected. i did this tread in memory of my mom that past away from cancer and the build i did in her memory. not for people to be negative on here.[/QUOT}
> 
> yo ignore this QUEER OF THE YEAR 70montethesenuts guy............he just on here bullshittin..........just go along with it...they love being right all the time.lol.


----------



## Juan'Calavera' (Nov 22, 2010)

it looks like he send to more people too.


----------



## Bogyoke (Aug 1, 2008)

Yeah, pay no personal attention to that spam. He's that cracked out pan handler hittin' everyone up at the bus stop for change. He equally stinks to everyone.


----------



## Bogyoke (Aug 1, 2008)

Condolences for your loss brother. 

Your builds are super clean! The attention to detail and all the under carriage chassis paint. :thumbsup:

Thanks for posting the in progress shots too. 

What did you use for the black text on the glass on the first post of the thread.


----------



## Juan'Calavera' (Nov 22, 2010)

thanks i use these stickers they sale in hobbie lobby. check out the other post i did i have more models .


----------



## Juan'Calavera' (Nov 22, 2010)

most of my models have the car club name on the windows


----------



## Bogyoke (Aug 1, 2008)

Are they dry transfers or water slide decals?


----------



## Juan'Calavera' (Nov 22, 2010)

dry decals .


----------



## Juan'Calavera' (Nov 22, 2010)

go to the models section on the first page and look at the post some of my models tell what you think.


----------



## Juan'Calavera' (Nov 22, 2010)




----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

Wuz Juan how you been?


----------



## Juan'Calavera' (Nov 22, 2010)

Whats up ?werehave you been at. Long time no see.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Juan'Calavera' said:


> View attachment 1209314
> View attachment 1209322
> View attachment 1209330



:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Juan'Calavera' (Nov 22, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Juan'Calavera' (Nov 22, 2010)

Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## Juan'Calavera' (Nov 22, 2010)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


check out one of my other tread .i have more their.i just put a few pink car on here.in memory of my mom that pass away from breast cancer last year.


----------



## PaidNFullBenz (Nov 6, 2007)

R.I.P to your mother...I lost my Grandmother to Breast Cancer a few years back.
My mother finished her treatment successfully...Thank God.


----------



## Juan'Calavera' (Nov 22, 2010)

Sorry about your grandmother.its been a year since my mom left us. But evey time i look at this build i remember her fight with this cancer.in my book she won the battle .because she is with out pain and in a better place.


----------



## Juan'Calavera' (Nov 22, 2010)

I wanted to start this thread for a tribute to all that loss to this cancer.


----------



## Juan'Calavera' (Nov 22, 2010)

Post yall tribute here if yall got them for the people who lost the battle


----------



## PaidNFullBenz (Nov 6, 2007)

PaidNFullBenz said:


> R.I.P to your mother...I lost my Grandmother to Breast Cancer a few years back.
> My mother finished her treatment successfully...Thank God.


Amen


----------



## Juan'Calavera' (Nov 22, 2010)




----------



## Juan'Calavera' (Nov 22, 2010)

:angel:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Lost my Mother in '95. Not one day goes by that I don't think of her. 

R.I.P. to your Mother.


----------



## Juan'Calavera' (Nov 22, 2010)

Thanks mine has only been a year.


----------



## Juan'Calavera' (Nov 22, 2010)

I did the build to remind me of the fight she had with breast cancer.she beat it but i came back worst.


----------

